

Onlive... The Future of Everything? - roblewis
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/onlive-the-future-ofeverything

======
tehwayne
sign-up by July 15th and you might get a free chance to try it for a year as
well <http://www.onlive.com/signup>

I've been interested in this idea after I watched the demos on youtube:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FtJzct8UK0> They explain their business model
in this somewhat long presentation at Columbia

for me personally, we'll see how the lag is

I'm not too offset by the inability to play the games if I ever quit, or even
so much by the inability to play if my net goes down, because with my costs of
building a new higher end computer once every 3-4 years still exceeds a $15
per month cost for such a service

